# Bilder in Variable speichern?



## FatFire (26. Mai 2004)

Gibt es in VB 6 eine Möglichkeit, Bilder direkt in Variablen zu speichern?
Also ich hab vor, ein Image zu animieren und würde deshalb die verschiedenen Einzelbilder gerne in ein Array einspeichern um sie dann ständig durchlaufen zu lassen (per Timer). Ich will die Bilder nicht ständig von der Platte laden, erstens wegen der Geschwindigkeit und zweitens weil ich Angst habe um meine Platte (ritschratsch, hinundhersaus). Bitte nur Antworten zu meiner Frage, kein "musst Dir keine Sorgen um Deine Platte machen". Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## Shakie (26. Mai 2004)

Bilder in eine Variable zu speichern ist ganz einfach:
	
	
	



```
Dim Bild As IPictureDisp
Set Bild = LoadPicture("C:\DeinBild.jpg")
```

Das ganze kannst du natürlich auch als Array machen:


```
Dim Bild(1 To 20) As IPictureDisp
Set Bild(5) = LoadPicture("C:\DeinBild.jpg")
```

Ich hoffe, ich konnte helfen  

Edit: Ach ja, rausholen aus der Variable geht natürlich auch:
 "Picture1" ist eine simple PictureBox:


```
set Picture1.Picture=Bild
```

Edit: Wenn du das mit dem Wechseln der Bilder gut hinbekommst, dann sag mir doch mal Bescheid...Ich hatte immer befürchtet, dass die ganze Angelegenheit immer fürchterlich zu flackern anfangen würde! Deswegen habe ich bislang derartige Animationen immer vermieden.


----------



## FatFire (27. Mai 2004)

Vielen Dank, das hat geklappt , aber leider hast Du recht, es flackert...
Was gibt es für Möglichkeiten, dieses Flackern zu verhindern, bzw. wie kann ich so eine Animation noch anders darstellen? Naheliegend wäre wahrscheinlich eine Gif-Animation, da ich die Bilder in Gif's vorliegen habe...hab jetzt auch einen passendes Beispiel gefunden, aber da raff ich irgendwie nur die Hälfte http://www.vbarchiv.net/archiv/tipp_details.php?pid=62
Gibt es vielleicht auch eine einfachere Möglichkeit? So was im Sinne der guten alten Sprites von C64 und Amiga  . Aber sowas simples gibt es in VB nicht, oder? (bitte nicht gleich steinigen, weil ich PC mit C64 vergleiche  )


----------



## FatFire (27. Mai 2004)

Bevor irgendjemand sich jetzt die Mühe macht jetzt noch was rauszusuchen: ich habe auf http://www.vb-fun.de vielleicht meine Lösung gefunden. Die haben da gute Tuts, die genau mein Problem behandeln. Vielleicht werde ich da ja fündig. Trotzdem nochmal vielen Dank.


----------

